# So Slow



## Essiebunny (Jul 30, 2008)

Every since you upgraded DC, going from thread to thread takes so long.
What's going on?


----------



## Aria (Jul 30, 2008)

*Forum is difficult to enter*

YES.  It has been "acting strange" and slow here too.

When I go to Google to get the site:   I get a blank white page with  "im
here" in the upper left corner.

The Discuss Cooking I had in my Favorites....does  the same thing.

Trying different ways of entering.  Something is NOT the same.  Will try again.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't seem to have a problem....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2008)

Aria said:


> YES.  It has been "acting strange" and slow here too.
> 
> When I go to Google to get the site:   I get a blank white page with  "im
> here" in the upper left corner.
> ...



You need to clean all temporary files from your computer/clean your cache.  That will fix it!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have Mozilla Firefox, and I have it set so everytime I close it it empties out the cache and temporary internet files. Might be why I never did get that error.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

i did the same things a long time ago. 

but went back and emptied all the files and cookies just in case i had done a restore and forgotten it. 

it still does it. 

babe


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 31, 2008)

I never had a problem until now. Something is wrong and only with this site.


----------



## Aria (Jul 31, 2008)

*Great Site*

Yesterday I posted a site.  It was incomplete.  Here it is completed as promised:  Cookie Madness 
Hope this woks for you.


----------



## Aria (Jul 31, 2008)

*Sorry ..Forums behaving poorly*

I will keep trying until it prints correctly:

Here it is again:  Cookie Madness


----------



## Aria (Jul 31, 2008)

*http://www.cookiemadness.net*

It just does not print complet message.  I will try this one more time:

It is a wonderful site...I do want to share:  Cookie Madness


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 31, 2008)

Your URL is posting OK, the link works. What is displayed is not the link it is some other test that describes the sitte. I am not sure exactly where it cimes from. Fear not! Your link is working though.

AC


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

worked for me, too. saw some ones i would like to try.

babe


----------

